# Handfeeding Videos + Petting OBT



## WarriorTraveler (Jan 24, 2009)

I hope you enjoy my videos. I recorded them all with my (i580) camera phone, which explains the poor quality. Have fun!

Feeding a fruit fly to A. Versicolor. 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MJSkcESBWIo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MJSkcESBWIo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Feeding a cricket to A. Metallica. 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lyIdIP7UAGk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lyIdIP7UAGk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Petting one of my OBT's.
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LtM0Edt6jRE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LtM0Edt6jRE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moultmaster (Jan 24, 2009)

maybe it's just me but that "obt" looks more like an arboreal.  Need a clearer video.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 24, 2009)

I guess that is the definition of hand feeding lol. 
cool vids.


----------



## MizM (Jan 24, 2009)

Just be aware of what you are in for should that P. murinus sink her fangs in. They are very unpredictable and, having suffered a bite from one, I now treat them with complete respect!


----------



## Tuwin (Jan 24, 2009)

That veriscolor video is awesome hehe


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jan 24, 2009)

u know when i did this not so long ago, everyone thought i was completely stupid and just looking for a thrill and nothing more. one thing that was brought to my attention tho while feeding today, how many of us have ever tried to tong feed a T and them bite the tong instead? THAT would be my only concern with an actual hand feeding. cool videos especially the hand feeding one. if u ever wanna see some crazy crap with an OBT a friend of mine actually full out kisses hers and has even let it crawl on her face and mouth...its totally certifiably NOT ur average OBT.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 24, 2009)

all i have to say is mizm called it on the obt bite.....i too have been tagged by mine, trust me its a mistake you only make once...especially when your laying in bed wishing the cramping pains and muscle spazms will stop....also like rusty said...Ts can miss what their after and will i uderstand its a sling in the vid but it still has fangs that can sink right into your skin...just be careful and invest in some feeding tongs if you must "hand feed" because yeah its amusing somewhat but an unessisary thing to do...


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 25, 2009)

that's cool stuff......be careful though!


----------



## fisherprice1234 (Jan 25, 2009)

If i did that with my obt:evil:  id have more gashes in my hand than i could count. I cant touch her with anything without having her lunge and make a threat posture


----------



## Lopez (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't think it's particularly "cool", you stand a high chance of being bitten by a P.murinus. They are very unpredictable and generally defensive. It doesn't "understand" you are stroking it. In the wrist would be a cracking spot for a bite.
I can verify what MizM has said. Being bitten by a P.murinus is extremely undesirable.


----------



## WarriorTraveler (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone.
I accept responsibility for my actions.
I have tongs, and my spiders have bit them when feeding.
I have only fed my A. Metallica's bare handed, and only a few times. 
I generally only tong feed my Avics and they have amazingly accurate strikes.
If I get bit I will apply some Lavandula officinalis, Ocimum basilicum and Melaleuca alternifolia essential oils, and maybe some Sodium bicarbonate. Then do a round of the "Royal Court" and relax.
And of course let you know how it goes.

Some of you experimenters have noted how your T's often settle down once you get them out of their territory. I found these videos of an amazing unknown woman, check em out. 

Unknown Artist
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h3HxD-HVxq4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h3HxD-HVxq4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Unknown Artist
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kr6y5pf4xdQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kr6y5pf4xdQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

"A man goes to knowledge as he goes to war, wide awake, with fear, with respect, and with absolute assurance. Going to knowledge or going to war in any other manner is a mistake, and whoever makes it will live to regret his steps. When a man has fulfilled those four requisites there are no mistakes for which he will have to account; under such conditions his acts lose the blundering quality of a fool's acts. If such a man fails, or suffers a defeat, he will have lost only a battle, and there will be no pitiful regrets over that. When a man starts to learn, he is never clear about his objectives. His purpose is faulty; his intent is vague. He hopes for rewards that will never materialize for he knows nothing of the hardships of learning. He slowly begins to learn--bit by bit at first, then in big chunks. And his thoughts soon clash. What he learns is never what he pictured, or imagined, and so he begins to be afraid. Learning is never what one expects. Every step of learning is a new task, and the fear the man is experiencing begins to mount mercilessly, unyieldingly. His purpose becomes a battlefield. And thus he has stumbled upon the first of his natural enemies: fear! A terrible enemy--treacherous, and difficult to overcome. It remains concealed at every turn of the way, prowling, waiting. And if the man, terrified in its presence, runs away, his enemy will have put an end to his quest and he will never learn. He will never become a man of knowledge. He will perhaps be a bully, or a harmless, scared man; at any rate, he will be a defeated man. His first enemy will have put an end to his cravings..." (Carlos Castaneda Don Juans Teachings)


----------



## Moultmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Okay that's definitely an obt.*

btw is it worth holding it when you have to antagonize it so much beforehand?  I think you're stressing it out.


----------



## MizM (Jan 25, 2009)

She's not antagonizing it. If you look carefully, her gentle tapping closely mimics a male's courting taps. Rather than stressing, she's calming it.

I am definitely not telling you NOT to handle your Ts. I handle H. lividum, H. gigas, T. blondi and did have one P. murinus that I could handle. And of course, ALL of my non-defensive Ts. I AM telling you that you should know the individual T well before handling it, and research carefully what you will experience should that species bite you.


----------



## WarriorTraveler (Jan 25, 2009)

MizM said:


> She's not antagonizing it. If you look carefully, her gentle tapping closely mimics a male's courting taps. Rather than stressing, she's calming it.


Thats an interesting perspective that sounds exactly right! Thank you, I respect you and appreciate your advice. You are far more experienced with the T's than I am. I have only held one of my five P. Murinus and that was only the second time....So far!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 25, 2009)

WarriorTraveler said:


> Thats an interesting perspective that sounds exactly right! Thank you, I respect you and appreciate your advice. You are far more experienced with the T's than I am. I have only held one of my five P. Murinus and that was only the second time....So far!


Please be sure to save your videos for the bite reports...


----------



## gvfarns (Jan 25, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Please be sure to save your videos for the bite reports...


It sounds like you were being sarcastic, but actually, that would be really neat.  I'd be really interested in seeing a video in which someone actually got bit.  Informative and...what can I say...interesting.


----------



## Moultmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

WarriorTraveler said:


> Thats an interesting perspective that sounds exactly right! Thank you, I respect you and appreciate your advice. You are far more experienced with the T's than I am. I have only held one of my five P. Murinus and that was only the second time....So far!


It looks well fed so I assume you're taking good care of it.  I love handling all my T's and it's great to see someone else willing to handle T's most regard as non handleable.  More power to you!


----------



## Moultmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

MizM said:


> She's not antagonizing it. If you look carefully, her gentle tapping closely mimics a male's courting taps. Rather than stressing, she's calming it.
> 
> I am definitely not telling you NOT to handle your Ts. I handle H. lividum, H. gigas, T. blondi and did have one P. murinus that I could handle. And of course, ALL of my non-defensive Ts. I AM telling you that you should know the individual T well before handling it, and research carefully what you will experience should that species bite you.


I'm familiar with arachnid courtship rituals MizM.


----------



## LeilaNami (Jan 26, 2009)

I think you should meet with TNB ;P


----------



## MizM (Jan 26, 2009)

Moultmaster said:


> I'm familiar with arachnid courtship rituals MizM.





Moultmaster said:


> btw is it worth holding it when you have to antagonize it so much beforehand?  I think you're stressing it out.


----------



## Travis K (Jan 26, 2009)

Glad you brought that up MizM.  I do that to all of my Ts and can't really say whether or not the "like" it or "tolerate/dislike" it, but I do it with the intent that it is calming to them.  I seem to get my aggressive T de-escalated to the point that I feel mostly safe handling them, and my B. smithi's seem to actually fall asleep after stroking their leg satae.  WarriorTraveler, I think for a girl you have some balls of steel.  So good for you, and if you get tagged just think of it as earning your stripes.


----------



## the nature boy (Jan 26, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> I think you should meet with TNB ;P


*Who?*  lol.  I don't think P. murinus is by any means the "bad boy on the block".  I've found them to be quite easy to handle.  As far as hand-feeding is concerned, Rob has been tagged by both his P. murinus and pokie doing the hold a roach by its butt and wait for it to get snagged routine.  LOL!  What a dumb &$(), lol!


----------



## the nature boy (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry Rob, you've never going to live that down, lol. ;P


----------



## WarriorTraveler (Jan 26, 2009)

Travis K said:


> WarriorTraveler, I think for a girl you have some balls of steel.  So good for you, and if you get tagged just think of it as earning your stripes.


LOL, I dont know what kind of Gorillas your dating but if they have hairy arms and man hands like mine I would run! I guess not everybody likes to do as much research as others, or pay much attention to whats going on. Then they leave me stupid comments like "invest in feeding tongs" when they are clearly visible in my video, lol. 

If I happen to get bit and am lucky enough to capture it on video I will happily post it for everyone to enjoy. 

Thats badass Rob! Handfeeding a Pokie or Obt is far beyond an A. Metallica!

If some of you didnt figure it out yet, I am a man!


----------



## the nature boy (Jan 26, 2009)

WarriorTraveler said:


> If some of you didnt figure it out yet, I am a man!


Rob claims that too.


----------



## WarriorTraveler (Jan 26, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Rob claims that too.


LOL. :clap:


----------



## WarriorTraveler (Jan 26, 2009)

Rob and I will probably have an easier time proving that than you will proving...

"All the women want to be with me, and the men want to be like me. Woooooooo!!!"


----------



## Travis K (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL, sorry I could swear that the outfit was a girls and .... sorry, I thought you were a girl with manly hands.:wall:  my bad, so sorry dude, and yeah you are undeniable a dude.


----------



## Travis K (Jan 26, 2009)

*In my defense you posted this video, please tell me this isn't you?*

[YOUTUBE]h3HxD-HVxq4&eur[/YOUTUBE]
Well is that you?


----------



## Moltar (Jan 26, 2009)

Haha... the second set of vids were of somebody else on youtube, noy WarriorTraveler. I think that's where some of your confusion came from.

And that girl (whoever she is) DOES have balls of steel and obviously is familiar with her T's temperament and T behavior in general. Whoever that is, if she's not posting here then maybe she should be.

As a side note, I wonder if the zebra-skin miniskirt makes the baboon T's feel more at home and therefore a little more docile? I bet if she was wearing a regular denim outfit that OBT would bite the bejeezus outta her!


----------



## WarriorTraveler (Jan 26, 2009)

Practice mastering your awareness young grasshopper. One day you will become enlightened!



WarriorTraveler said:


> I found these videos of an amazing unknown woman, check em out.
> 
> Unknown Artist
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h3HxD-HVxq4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h3HxD-HVxq4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


----------



## bliss (Jan 26, 2009)

parts of this thread confuse the hell out of me


----------



## Travis K (Jan 26, 2009)

WarriorTraveler said:


> Practice mastering your awareness young grasshopper. One day you will become enlightened!


Early in the morning here, not enough, coffee, and some ADD.

LOL, I just assumed, and you know what they say about (ass)(u)(me).:wall:


----------



## the nature boy (Jan 26, 2009)

WarriorTraveler said:


> Rob and I will probably have an easier time proving that than you will proving...
> 
> "All the women want to be with me, and the men want to be like me. Woooooooo!!!"


Than I will proving what?


----------



## Travis K (Jan 26, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Than I will proving what?


All the women want to be with you, and the men want to be like you.


----------



## WarriorTraveler (Jan 26, 2009)

etown_411 said:


> As a side note, I wonder if the zebra-skin miniskirt makes the baboon T's feel more at home and therefore a little more docile? I bet if she was wearing a regular denim outfit that OBT would bite the bejeezus outta her!


She would sure have a better chance handling me with that outfit on then she would wearing denim, lol. :}


----------



## WarriorTraveler (Jan 26, 2009)

LoL! You guys are great! Ive been missing out on all the fun going on here. :clap:


----------



## the nature boy (Jan 26, 2009)

Travis K said:


> All the women want to be with you, and the men want to be like you.


It proves itself.  I'll try to get some footage the next time I go to the mall in my speedo.


----------



## Travis K (Jan 26, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> It proves itself.  I'll try to get some footage the next time I go to the mall in my speedo.


have you ever heard that song by _Caviar_?  I think it is called "Tangerine Speedo".  In the mean time why don't you wear a speedo and take pics of you and your Ts and ask every one what they think.


----------



## the nature boy (Jan 26, 2009)

Travis K said:


> have you ever heard that song by _Caviar_?  I think it is called "Tangerine Speedo".  In the mean time why don't you wear a speedo and take pics of you and your Ts and ask every one what they think.


You don't think they'd prefer my leather tangerine thong?


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 26, 2009)

That was very interesting video you found.  I have had an OBT and I still do not think I would hold it by any means.  Everyone has there experiences and ideas about OBTs and I think its cool.  By doing these things we learn more about our Ts maybe its not always what seems to be a smart idea but everyone is diffrent.  The search for knowledge and understanding sometimes envolves risks and pain in some peoples cases.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 26, 2009)

hey NB .....i hope i never see you in a speedo or thong!....is that what im to expect next time im in stl? (vision in my head) dude running around in a speedo covered in S. Cal. bites screaming....hhhahaha....god...thats too funny....also im going to be in stl in 2 weeks...better get ready!


----------



## the nature boy (Jan 26, 2009)

codykrr said:


> also im going to be in stl in 2 weeks...better get ready!


Oh, this is going to be good!       I promise, you won't be bored.  If you need a couch to pass out on I should be moved into my new apartment by then (of course you do realize my S. cals are free range...).  

Matt


----------

